
Tor developers tried to smear me after I reported their US Government ties - markmassie
http://pando.com/2014/11/14/tor-smear/
======
cinquemb
Quite amusing to see the same people behind the organizations that present
themselves as do gooders, solicit for donations from the tech community, seem
to just be playing as faux opposition, like the red-team vs blue team in war
games.

Even when groups like the sunlight foundation oppose EFF on the recent Freedom
Act, took 2 million dollars this year from the Omaydar network[0], it all
still seems like part of a marketing pitch.

I think it is even more telling how most people in the community here seem to
look the other way when presented with these things.

All apart of the banality of privacy as a service:

 _So right away, let us cast aside the technological protocols, that are
usually referred to as “the internet”, that of which was built upon that make
accessing or publishing information public between two or more machines…

Because talking about such things would require most internet users to cast
aside social constructs they willingly suspend on a daily basis upon engaging
with such technology/services (without any care to understand for oneself, one
might add) and then demand collectively in retrospect to have their cries
pacified while continuing to use such services (of which, most for free).

Yup, let us look past all that and believe (because that’s all we can do for
ourselves) that institutions/organizations/companies/governments, that all
consist of our fellow human beings in all of our qualities and flaws, can
provide for the individual that which he chooses not to do for himself, to a
satisfactory level in which his desires are forever coddled and placated…_[1]

[0]
[http://sunlightfoundation.com/about/funding/](http://sunlightfoundation.com/about/funding/)

[1] [http://blog.pictobar.com/post/63785124046/the-banality-of-
pr...](http://blog.pictobar.com/post/63785124046/the-banality-of-privacy-as-a-
service)

